#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  Ρυθμίσεις για το geomax ZTs605LR

## panosf

γειά σας πρόσφατα αγόρασα τον παραπάνω γεωδαιτικό σταθμό από ιδιώτη πλήν  όμως ολοκαίνουργιο,στην πρώτη χάραξι που πήγα να κάνω αντιλήφθηκα ότι  ενώ περνάω τα στοιχεία σωστά , το όργανο μου ε*μφάνιζει τα x για y και αντίστροφα* ψάχνω τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά δεν έχω βρεί ακόμα λύση , κάποιος που να το έχει αντιμετωπήσει και να γνωρίζει την λύση του .
Ευχαριστώ

----------

